# PC-Ultra 13 In room response



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Last week I received my SVS PC-Ultra 13. All the wonderful reviews were right-on. Here are some measurements I took of my in-room frequency response. This was measured at the listening position using REQ, a home-made calibration mic using a Panasonic capsule. Frequency sweep is 2-400hz over 21sec. Graph has been rescaled to the standard 104-48db, 10-200hz. I tweaked the PEQ to get rid of a small hump around 50hz. Sub is crossed at 80hz using my pre/pro. 17.6hz at -3db. 
















Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, Chapter 14, 58min in, The most bass I've heard so far:

Made the ceiling tiles jump up and down, and made the doors on the floor above vibrate. Feel the bass through the floor (Carpet on top of concrete). Wow. 

Not sure if I should have posted this in the REW thread instead.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

I guess I should have the LF Waterfall with a logarithmic scale as well. Is 300ms the correct Z Scale?








Brian


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

DS-21 said:


> Looks really, really good!
> 
> I'd also consider a filter to get rid of that hump at ~130Hz. Even if you're running an 8th order filter at 60Hz, that will still be audible.


That is probably caused by his mains, not the sub.

In overall your subwoofer level looks quite low compared to the mains? How does the FR look above 200 Hz?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

This is a sub + mains test. I just cut the sweep at 400hz because I've done my testing on the mains. They do need some work, but I was thinking of room treatment and not EQ for the mains. The Average DB level was set by REQ at 75db, so My sub is just about even with the overall response of the mains. Here is a link to a full 20hz-20khz sweep of my room with my old sub and my current mains.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/6655-room-eq-treatment-suggestions.html

I spoke with a few acoustic engineers, and while a flat response is ideal, a small hump in the 100hz-300hz range can give a "Full" sound to Kick-Drums, and Bass guitar. A totally flat response can sometimes sound "thin" to some ears. 

The dip from 1k to 3k is most likely caused by my acoustic ceiling tiles. The acoustic Engineer said maybe I should replace the tiles with wood instead, and then use acoustic absorption panels to even out the response.

As always, my home theater is a work in progress, so the suggestions are very very helpful!


Brian


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Judging from your decay time, a bit of room treatment will go a long way to making everything sound much better.

Bob


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Next step, room treatment! Any suggestions for good bass traps? (Maybe a cool DIY Project). 

Brian


----------

